# Looking to add to my home gym



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

Right,

I workout at home and have got the following:


Bench

decline bench

barbell

EZ bar

Tricep bar

dumbells

chin up bar

Im looking to add something else to keep me a lil more motivated. I was thinking of a multi gym like the York 7240. Anyone got any better ideas of equipment i could add to vary my routine? i have about £250 to spend

Thanks


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

No home gym is not complete without a power rack IMHO

http://www.pacillo.com/products/tds_power_rack_b.jpg


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

power rack or squat rack..


----------



## deejpj (Apr 7, 2007)

does this look good for the price?

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/store/product.asp?pf%5Fid=Bodymax%5FStandard%5FPower%5FRack%5FAnd%5FLat&dept%5Fid=9


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

i was looking at this one a while ago

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/store/product.asp?dept%5Fid=10&pf%5Fid=Bodymax%5FHeavy%5FPower%5FRack%5FLat%5FLow%5FPulley%5FAttachment


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

noturbo said:


> i was looking at this one a while ago
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/store/product.asp?dept%5Fid=10&pf%5Fid=Bodymax%5FHeavy%5FPower%5FRack%5FLat%5FLow%5FPulley%5FAttachment


you need the rack aswell mate:rolleyes: this is just an add on.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

would it not be cheaper to just get a 10 year membership at a real gym?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

leeston said:


> would it not be cheaper to just get a 10 year membership at a real gym?


Yep lol

I train from home tho, i like it that way!

Too many pricks at most gyms


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Old Man GABA said:


> you need the rack aswell mate:rolleyes: this is just an add on.


hahaha DOH good job i didnt order that then ey, thought it was a bit cheap lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I used to only train at home until a few montsh ago, now I doubt I would ever train at home again. So much more variety in what you can do, you can go hevier more safely, and you get motivation to excel through social interaction. I gained 10 lbs in a couple of months (ok a fair bit was fat - but it did make a real difference). I also find myself far less likely to skip a session or puss out a rep or two early.


----------

